# does the vulva have to stay swollen?



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

My westie was mated 27 days ago, they had two ties both lasting over 25 mins. 
she went off her food last week and was sick 4 mornings 
she is now eating very well, but sleeping all day, her nipples are larger and her rib cage area seems bigger.
but her vulva has gone back to normal size.
she is having a scan on wednesday but I cant wait and I know all off these signs could still mean a phantom

does the vulva have to stay swollen?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

The vulva does normally stay slightly swallon yes, but it doesnt 'have to'.


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess I just have to wait till wednesday :001_unsure:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

In my breed the vulva does back down


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you know if any other breeds do? 

sorry I am so inpatient and excited 

my mentor (neighbour breeds chi.. haven't a clue how to spell them little mexican dogs) saw Daisy over the wall and said she was pregnant, I asked her how does she know and she said "years of experience"


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I was not aware that the vulva stayed swollen in a pregnant bitch. That would be a nice way of knowing if she was pregnant! In my experience it goes completely back to normal at exactly the same time as it would if she had not been mated.


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I was not aware that the vulva stayed swollen in a pregnant bitch. That would be a nice way of knowing if she was pregnant! In my experience it goes completely back to normal at exactly the same time as it would if she had not been mated.


I have spoken to a few breeders about this and checked it out on the net this afternoon, it seems that it all depends on the bitch, some do and some dont, so I'm still crossing my fingers


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

isleofwight said:


> Do you know if any other breeds do?
> 
> sorry I am so inpatient and excited
> 
> my mentor (neighbour breeds chi.. haven't a clue how to spell them little mexican dogs) saw Daisy over the wall and said she was pregnant, I asked her how does she know and she said "years of experience"


They do tend to stay slightly more swollen yes (but not necessarily to the extent of when they are in season / ready for mating) - there are a number of subtle early signs which can easily be missed - as above the vulva staying swollen and also a stringy white discharge a few days after mating - easily missed because of course they clean themselves - so right time, right place to see it - and I've caught it once 

Other than that - often scans are the only way to tell - with my very first litter - I knew from the off - I caught the white discharge, and her behaviour changed completely - from the day she came home after mating, she declined to play with any of others and wandered around as if she a queen - and sure enough - 9 weeks later we had 8 babies 

The other two litters - I've not been sure either way until the scan (but suspected) - and my last bitch who we only got the two slip matings from before I was rushed into hospital - showed EVERY sign - and nothing  hey ho - there's always next time.

The time will soon pass - Wednesday will be here and gone before you know it


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

Thankyou Swarthy for your input,
I didn't see any discharge after mating but Daisy is very good at cleaning herself, yet from the day we brought her home after breeding she has become very clingy, and sleeps all the time, when Daisy is normally independant, and very active.


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

I just bred mine and her vulva was not swollen at all from about a week after mating. She also did not swell up until moments before birth. My dog is a maltese yorkie mix. Hope that helps. At least you have scans there. In Utah all the vets do is an x-ray and it has to be done withing 10 days of their due date. That was a really long wait!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck with the scan


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Zigzoe

I think I would go crazy having too wait, but thanks for the input about your dog, Daisy stayed swollen for about two weeks after mating but now is compleatly back to normal
But Daisy is normally a very thin westie, only eats when she needs to, but the last two days I cant keep up with her, she is always hungrey and has got bigger around her rib cage area


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck with the scan


Thank you


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

swarthy said:


> and also a stringy white discharge a few days after mating - easily missed because of course they clean themselves - so right time, right place to see it - and I've caught it once
> it


My sister who lives with me told me this morning (after I read this thread to her) that Daisy did have a white discharge a few days after mating, because Daisy had kindly left a mark on her bedding 

I am so excited, I feel like a little kid in a sweet shop


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck with the scan today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

swarthy said:


> - there are a number of subtle early signs which can easily be missed - as above the vulva staying swollen and also a stringy white discharge a few days after mating - easily missed because of course they clean themselves - so right time, right place to see it - and I've caught it once
> 
> Other than that - often scans are the only way to tell - with my very first litter - I knew from the off - I caught the white discharge, and her behaviour changed completely - from the day she came home after mating, she declined to play with any of others and wandered around as if she a queen - and sure enough - 9 weeks later we had 8 babies


not wanting to crash the thread, but just a question out of interest to any of you that know!

Milly has recently finished her season, with regard to the stringy discharge I have noticed this not only this season BUT also maybe with two other seasons, normally a few days after the end of her season and probably only for a day so easily missed! - and she has NEVER been mated! BUT my male (castrated) has shown interest in her during her season . Just curious??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck with the scan today


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for the good luck wishers, the scan is at 11:15 If she is I hope I get a photo


----------

